

California sends a cease and desist order to the Bitcoin Foundation - qznc
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/06/california-sends-a-cease-and-desist-order-to-the-bitcoin-foundation/

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5927892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5927892)

